# GFCI locations in a small kitchen



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

These 3 duplex receptacles are a MWBC and only the center one is a GFCI. They are NEMA 5-20's on 20 amp circuits. 
The lower opening is for a small refrigerator and the upper opening is for a small microwave. The microwave does not fill the opening, it's a small 800 watt unit. 
Because of the proximity to the sink, are all 3 required to be GFCI protected?
The location is in a double dorm room environment with a shared bath & kitchen.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe only the countertop receptacle requires GFCI protection as long as the others are designed to be behind a permanently placed appliance.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I believe only the countertop receptacle requires GFCI protection as long as the others are designed to be behind a permanently placed appliance.


I thought so to, but due to the small size of the appliances and also the receptacles are duplex, I would have believed a GFCI is required. 
The occupants do like to move them do access the additional empty slots. :-(


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

> *210.8 Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection for Personnel.(A) Dwelling Units.(6) Kitchens*— where the receptacles are installed to serve the countertop surfaces.


Nothing about distance from a sink.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Nothing about distance from a sink.


Thanks. 

In a nut shell, it's legal but IMHO stupid that they aren't single devices so the occupants don't utilize them.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Thanks.
> 
> In a nut shell, it's legal but IMHO stupid that they aren't single devices so the occupants don't utilize them.


I use a single receptacle for those locations but the code does allow duplex devices.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

is that just a plate laying on the countertop in the left of picture ?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wildleg said:


> is that just a plate laying on the countertop in the left of picture ?


Yes


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm confused. 

210.60 makes it clear that Dormitories are not Dwelling units, but calls for kitchen areas to be wired similarly to Dwelling units (210.52 )

However,

in 210.8 B, if you look at "Other than Dwelling units", All kitchen outlets are to be GFI. 

hmmm


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

wildleg said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> 210.60 makes it clear that Dormitories are not Dwelling units, but calls for kitchen areas to be wired similarly to Dwelling units (210.52 )
> 
> ...


Oh ye of little faith. I say unto thou to doubt in thine code is a blaspemy and thou shall be cast into the den of iniquity to dwell upon thine questions.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

wildleg said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> 210.60 makes it clear that Dormitories are not Dwelling units, but calls for kitchen areas to be wired similarly to Dwelling units (210.52 )
> 
> ...


Then the question is, if the area in question is really a kitchen per the definitions in the NEC?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

No range = No kitchen


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Deep Cover said:


> No range = No kitchen


Right, cause the GFCI is to protect us from the evils of electricity and the range....


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> Right, cause the GFCI is to protect us from the evils of electricity and the range....


Look out, it's a sink and a hotplate!

Wow, quoting yourself is pretty lame.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Wpgshocker said:


> Right, cause the GFCI is to protect us from the evils of electricity and the range....


No, if there is no cooking appliance (microwaves don't count) then we don't consider the space a kitchen.

I'm pretty sure there have been arguments over commercial break rooms. I asked one of our inspectors, and he stated that its not a kitchen if there is no range. I would consider a cooktop a type of cooking appliance, then it would considered a kitchen.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Wpgshocker said:


> Look out, it's a sink and a hotplate!
> 
> Wow, quoting yourself is pretty lame.


I'm guilty of "Liking" my own posts on facebook.

Yer good.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I'm guilty of "Liking" my own posts on facebook.
> 
> Yer good.


Nothing wrong with doing that. 
Heck I can troll myself on Facebook and add a bunch of extra likes. 
My wife played FarmVille and every puppy we ever had is a Facebook friend.


----------

